# Texas Showdown



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:bball:Texas Tech @ Texas...right now in the 2nd half.




Since I'm the only one who post in here, you'll probaly see no more than 5 post. Thank you and have a nice day...God bless and good night:wave: :biggrin:

the only reason why im made this thread is because im from TeXas...lol


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Texas over Texas Tech, *59-47*


----------

